

British aircraft carrier (HMS Invincible)  for sale - waterlesscloud
http://www.edisposals.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/Disposals-Public-Site/en_US/-/GBP/ViewProductDetail-Product;pgid=MieqQ4wkQg8000ArvQ_8K1sp0000CisTad9a?ProductUUID=38jAqBIQwVwAAAEsaApaBWLN&CatalogCategoryID=VaLAqBELPagAAAED8GeasfoP

======
hugh3
From the fact that they're very interested in telling you its precise metal
content I think we can assume that they're not expecting to sell it for a
floating museum or a billionaire's private yacht.

There's no price given, but I would estimate that it will go for approximately
the cost of ten thousand tons of scrap steel, minus the cost of towing it to
China.

~~~
tomjen3
Properly, but then the fun things usually happens when somebody does something
you wouldn't expect.

Sadly, I don't have the money to buy it; would be awesome as a place to create
a free port of call though. Work on your startups while sailing the
mediteranian. Plus no pirates are stupid enough to attack an aircraft carrier.

~~~
philwelch
_Engines - Removed_

 _Generators and Pumps - Generally unserviceable or not working_

Doesn't quite seem so seaworthy now, eh? If the Royal Navy wanted to sell it
as a ship, they would have sold it to an allied country; in fact, there were
plans to sell it to Australia in the 80's, but the Falkland Islands War
queered the deal.

The carrier isn't tremendously useful though--it can only carry helicopters
and Harriers, not full aircraft.

~~~
MoreMoschops
Why is a Harrier or a helicopter not a full aircraft? They certainly look and
behave like aircraft.

~~~
dmitri1981
Well, they are but they also have vertical take-off. What the person above was
probably trying to say is that it is no good for launching fighter jets.

~~~
MoreMoschops
The Harrier does not usually launch vertically from these carrier either, but
they are STOVL aircraft; I think you meant to say that the original poster
meant to say that non-STOVL jets struggle to launch from them, which is still
quite a leap from claiming that neither a helicopter nor a STOVL-capable plane
is a full aircraft.

~~~
philwelch
Apologies for the lack of clarity. I think by now you know what I meant,
though.

------
MoreMoschops
Soon to be joined, I expect, by one of the two brand new ones. Look sharp and
you can also buy the aircraft to go with it, as the UK has decided to simply
hope no carrier-borne aircraft will be needed for a decade or so.

~~~
tomjen3
Why?

~~~
MoreMoschops
Because it's cheaper.

------
garyrichardson
I like the "Add to Wish List" button on the website.

Please Santa, please!

~~~
tomjen3
True, also the "Availability: In stock" is pretty funny.

------
bradendouglass
No engine, and the pumps and generator are bad. Seems like a good fixer upper
(no thanks)?

